# Suche folgendes Script



## tsie (23. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach folgendem Script:

http://www.jim-versand.de/shopdh/catalog/shipping.php

Müsste also ein DropDown Feld sein das man auswählen kann und unten müsste dann die Erläuterung stehen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie was zu realisieren ist?

Herzlichen Dank im vorraus!

Liebe Grüsse

tsie


----------



## AlArenal (23. Aug 2006)

Schau mal, wo im Forum du das Wort "Skript" auf der Startseite findest. Merkste was? Genau.. du bist falsch!

**moved**


----------



## tsie (23. Aug 2006)

Entschuldigung, war keine absicht :-/


----------



## AlArenal (23. Aug 2006)

Null problemo


----------

